# What to eat while sick..



## mikah (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi everyone  - I had a quick question..
Ive been on a long cut and it WAS coming along nicely when I became sick.
I have a respiritory gunk in my lungs and I have had it for 5 days now. Ive stuck to my diet except one cheat meal on Sunday ...

And then it occured to me that maybe I should raise my calories to maintanence until Im well (maybe its not helping to eat low cal)? Ive been at 10-12 cal per lb..
Im 114.  what do yall think?

PS: this is not an excuse to eat cheat meals, Im thinking keep it clean but just add more food? Im not training either.
If I do add would it be safe to add in the form of carbs. Im on lo carb for cutting.
Oh, and if Im not doing a whole lot, how much should I expect to 'gain'


----------



## LAM (Aug 31, 2004)

your body definetly needs a caloric excess when there is an illness present.  you may even want to over-feed for a week at 110% of maintenance cals...


----------



## Arnold (Aug 31, 2004)

I eat less when sick mostly because of a loss of appetite, of course it depends on the illness, if it's gastrointestinal I *purposely* try and eat very little.


----------



## kvyd (Aug 31, 2004)

Why back to the old avi prince?


----------



## Arnold (Aug 31, 2004)

needed a change and I have no "current" pics, plus I look good in that one!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 1, 2004)

chicken noodle soup!! Seriously though, I'd go for maintenance and not workout until I felt better.


----------

